# Moving "stuff" or start new



## Danaudio (Nov 22, 2015)

We will be moving to NZ from the U.S. probably in April, 2016. What types of current household goods should we consider moving vs. buying new? Is there a preferred shipping method? Any general advise on the mechanics of moving is appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The issue you will experience is with the voltage difference between the US and NZ. You will need to purchase voltage conversion equipment to allow your appliances and other equipment to run here. Some people from the US have done this and haven't had any major issues and others have had some issues.
If you have appliances and electronics that are expensive and you haven't had them long then maybe you should bring them if you are unable to sell them on for a good price. Yes stuff in NZ is expensive but if you shop around in the sales which are like every week here you can grab some excellent bargains.
We came from the UK and brought virtually everything with us but it works on the same voltage so wasn't really an issue. The only difference was the plug top which I have slowly changed over time.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Danaudio said:


> We will be moving to NZ from the U.S. probably in April, 2016. What types of current household goods should we consider moving vs. buying new? Is there a preferred shipping method? Any general advise on the mechanics of moving is appreciated.


Depending on your age, and what you have already accumulated, I would recommend bringing everything you can, over and over and over again--with the exception (possibly) of large scale electronics such as giant televisions. I don't have time right now to go deeply into detail (holidaying right now). But you can search my posts by keywords like "shipping" "items" "Prisma" "household items" "electronics" and should come up with some previously posted highly detailed summaries of my shipping experience (including a detailed inventory of what I was able to bring within my 250cf allotted shipping volume, who I used, who I researched, pricing, shipping time, process, and results. Unless you are very young, with not much to your name, I would never suggest starting over. For roughly $5 to $7kusd, you can ship a good portion of what you might currently own now. For the same price in nzd, you could get 1/2 to 2/3rd of those items replaced, but at much lower quality, and perhaps not even find what you like at all (choice is very limited down here compared to what we're accustomed to in the US). Feel free to private message me directly if you'd like to swap emails or connect on Facebook for a "real" exchange of information. 

Cheers,
Kimberly


----------

